# JAMO C400 surrounds



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wanted to report that these are some excellent speakers for dipole effect. I purchased a pair and thought upon seeing them they were too small. Then upon further inspection realized they are quality built and didn't look too awful (large) on my wall. After listening to them, the performed exceptionally well.


----------

